# Message from Smile4Loubie



## Laura22 (Mar 15, 2011)

Louise and I have been texting most of the evening and she's asked me to update you all on her situation

(Lou, if I get any of this wrong, I do apologise)

She's had her BP measured and it's low again but they think it could be related to her diabetes so she's possibly being kept in tonight so they can keep an eye on her. She is still waiting to see a doctor but has obviously spoken to her midwife beforehand.

Get well soon Lou! xx


----------



## margie (Mar 15, 2011)

I hope they keep her in for observation - and don't just send her home again. Her BP seems to be all over the place which can't be helping.

Sending her love and best wishes. 

PS Did you both decide at the same time to call the little ones Imogen


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks very much for the update Laura - send her our love and best wishes


----------



## rachelha (Mar 15, 2011)

Laura, thanks for posting that.  Please let her know I am thinking of her


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah we did margie lol.

thanks laura, you got it right. keeping me in to do blood pressure checks and to see diabetic team tomorrow. still waiting for blood results. fingers crossed i get answers. imogens perfect as always lol checked her heartbeat n movements all perfect. just me that has issues lol


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Mar 15, 2011)

smile4loubie said:


> yeah we did margie lol.
> 
> thanks laura, you got it right. keeping me in to do blood pressure checks and to see diabetic team tomorrow. still waiting for blood results. fingers crossed i get answers. imogens perfect as always lol checked her heartbeat n movements all perfect. just me that has issues lol



Hope your bp levels improve soon.


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hope you are out and about soon Louise, but lets hope  they get you sorted first.


----------



## bev (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Lou/Lauren,

I am sorry you are having a few problems - but as they say - you are in the best place and will be looked after if you need it.Bev


----------



## margie (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Lou - hope things are looking up today.


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 16, 2011)

good luck to all 3 of you at least if will be PET and she has to have the baby she will be allright  because every thing is now fully formed all the best  xxx


----------



## margie (Mar 16, 2011)

Laura if you are looking in could you let us know how Lou is today. Lou if you look in let us know. Hope they have got to the bottom of your swinging blood pressure readings.


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 17, 2011)

Im Home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I came home late yesterday after being reviewd by the doc AND THE DIABETIC TEAM woop woop.  I have to call the diabetic team on Monday to let them know how my sugar levels are and they will review me again and might ask me to go into the clinic seperate from the antenatal one to get a better view of things. I'm sooo pleased someone finally listened to me!
Blood pressure was all normal the whole time I was in the hospital and only trace of protein so have to go to the gp's again next week and get it retested. 
Thank you everyone for your support xxxxx


----------



## Steff (Mar 17, 2011)

So pleased your back in the comfort of your own home hun xxx t/c


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 17, 2011)

Its so nice when someone finally listens to you isn't it Louise.
So pleased you are home - get your feet up!


----------



## MrsCLH (Mar 17, 2011)

Good news Lou - glad to hear you're home


----------



## ypauly (Mar 17, 2011)

Good to hear you are ok.


----------



## margie (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Lou - glad you are back at home - you are certainly having a bit of a roller coaster of a time. Hope everything calms down for you.


----------



## alisonz (Mar 17, 2011)

Glad to hear everything is ok Lou take care hunny xx


----------



## Lizzzie (Mar 19, 2011)

Ah, fabulous news. Here's to smoother times....


----------

